# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeni Diyasporası ve Kimliği

## ceydaaa

cerkes-soykirimi-yerine-ermeni-soykirimi.jpgÜçüncü nesil Ermeni diyasporasının, babalarından, hatta 1915 faciasını yaşamış dedelerinden daha bağnaz olmaların nedenleri nelerdir?

Tehcire uğrayan Ermenilerden bir kısmı 1915ten çeşitli yollardan Marsilyaya gelmişler ve mülteci kamplarına sevk edilmişlerdi. Çok geçmeden oradaki hayat şartlarının çok sefil olduğu ve işsizliğin hüküm sürdüğünü anladılar. Bunların bir kısmı Paris civarındaki iş imkanları olan Alfortville şehrine gittiler. İlk ermeni Cemaati Alfortvillede kuruldu. Zamanla mülteciler Fransanın her tarafına dağıldılar. Yine de yoğunluklarını Marsilya ve Pariste korudular.

İkinci ve üçüncü nesil Fransız Ermenileri yazılı bir Ermeni kültüründen yoksun kaldılar. Bunların çoğu Fransız dili ve kültürü aracılığı ile özümlendi ve Fransızlaştı. Ermeni kökenlerini unutturmayan ve Ermeni bilincini ayakta tutan tek şey ebeveynlerinin anlattıkları tehcir ve kırım olguları, yani soykırıma dayanan bir kara talih ve Türke karşı kin idi. Böylece üçüncü nesil, seçilmiş kültürünü siyah temeller üstüne oturttu. Eski sözlü gelenekler, efsaneler ve bayramlar unutuldu. Sadece soykırım anısı kaldı.

ASALAnın suikastçıları, üçüncü nesli böyle bir psikoloji içersinde yakaladı. O ana kadar terörü aklından geçirmemiş bir takım genç insanlar bile bu eylemleri kendi kimliklerinin bir ifadesi olarak algıladılar. 1919dan sonra Ermeni komandoları intikam eylemine girişmişler ve sorumlu gördükleri İttihatçı liderleri öldürmüşlerdir. Paris-Orly sabotajında olduğu gibi toplu kırımlardan da kaçınmamışlardır. Batı medyası bu olayları küçümsedi ve televizyonlarda gösterilen toplu kırım fotoğraflarıyla da bir ölçüde meşrulaştırdı. Ve her cinayetin arkasından hangi arşivlerden alındığı belli olmayan bir takın kırım tabloları Batılı televizyonların ekranlarını doldurmaya başlamışlardır.

Günümüzde Ermeni sorunu, tarihe dönme, yakın geçmişi sorgulama ve yeni bir kimlik arama sorunlarıyla iç içedir. Ne var ki meşru ve haklı arayışlarında, dedelerinin ıstırabını yaşamamış bir genç neslin suikast ve cinayet gibi barbarca yöntemlere başvurmaları aslında hüzün verecidir.

İşin daha da hüzün verici tarafı, ASALAnın ciddi bir araştırmaya dayanmayan bazı tezleri dünya kamuoyuna benimsetmesidir. Örneğin kabul edilmekte o kadar ısrarlı solduğumuz AB Parlamentosu 9 Aralık 1948 soykırım tasarısını kabul etmiş ve bunun Türkiye tarafından kabullenilmesini istemiştir. Nisan 1948 de Nobel ödüllü bilim adamlarını bir araya getiren Haklar Mahkemesi Ermeni soykırımını kınamış ve hiçbir sorumluluğu olmadığını kabul ettiği- bugünkü Türkleri bu soykırımı tanımaya davet etmiştir.

Bu durum ülkemizde yeterince kavranamamıştır. Ülkemizde ki genel eğilim bu durumu hala Haçlı zihniyetine, Ermeni ve Rum lobilerinin çalışmalarına atfetmektedir.

Bugün 1915 olayları, tüm Avrupa ülkelerinde, tartışmasız bir soykırım olarak değerlendirilmekte ve Türkler bu acı gerçeği ısrarla ve inatla reddeden beleksiz, tarihiyle hesaplaşmaktan korkan bir toplum olarak değerlendirmektedirler.

----------

